# RSPCA campaign to protect greyhounds - URGENT!



## RSPCAgreyhounds (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I’m working on behalf of the RSPCA to raise awareness of their urgent campaign to protect racing greyhounds. We have a chance to protect racing greyhounds from an uncertain future through legislation but need thousands to send a letter to the Government by 22nd July so timings are really tight!

Every year at least 10,000 greyhounds are retired from racing. The fate of many of these greyhounds is unknown and huge numbers simply ‘disappear’.

We’ve set ourselves a target to get at least 20,000 people to respond by 22nd July – this is the government’s own deadline for the close of their public consultation on the welfare of racing greyhounds. The more people that respond to the government consultation, the more chance we’ll have of influencing what goes in the new legislation.

For example, just some of the aspects that we’re calling for the regulations to include would be:
* One system to track all greyhounds from cradle to grave
* One open access injury database
* Independent regular inspection of trainers’ and breeders’ kennels
* Greyhounds must be transported in cages which enable them to stand up, turn around and lie down comfortably
* Greyhounds to be humanely euthanased by a vet only if rehoming is not an option (e.g. extreme behaviour / irreparable injury)
* Vets to be specially trained and have financial independence

You can join the campaign here - http://bit.ly/greyhounds

The sooner we can reach 20,000 people, the more chance we'll have of protecting racing greyhounds from cradle to grave. If we lose the race, so do greyhounds.

I hope you can help!

Katie Houghton, on behalf of the RSPCA


----------



## LoupGarouTFTs (Oct 27, 2007)

RSPCAgreyhounds said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’m working on behalf of the RSPCA to raise awareness of their urgent campaign to protect racing greyhounds. We have a chance to protect racing greyhounds from an uncertain future through legislation but need thousands to send a letter to the Government by 22nd July so timings are really tight!
> 
> ...


Sure, because the RSPCA is doing such a bang up job for show dogs--why not? *cough*

Instead of creating so much more additional legislation, why not just set up a model of greyhound rescue like used here in the U.S.?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I agree, greyhound rescue has worked wonders here in the US to rehome greys to wonderful forever homes. IMHO, government regulation of anything is interference and often backfires.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

I agree. Greyhounds are dogs, owned by people, just like most dogs. I don't want the government tracking my dogs from cradle to grave or their injuries or inspecting my home for appropriate care... Why should greyhound owners be subjected to this? There are already laws on the books (here) against animal abuse. We don't need more legislation. 

I have done a lot of research on racing greyhounds and am all too familiar with the Pro-racing/Anti-racing controversy and their agendas. I maintain a neutral stance. But I don't think the government is the answer.


----------



## RSPCAgreyhounds (Jul 14, 2009)

LoupGarouTFTs said:


> Instead of creating so much more additional legislation, why not just set up a model of greyhound rescue like used here in the U.S.?


Thank you for your responses. A huge part of the legislation is concentrated on increasing the number of dogs that are rehomed. We understand that at the moment this is a fundamental problem. The Retired Greyhound Trust rehomes a large percentage of dogs, as do other welfare charities. This legislation, if passed, is a step towards a better rehoming system for all greyhounds – however regulations need to be established before real action can be taken. 

*We recommend that all greyhound tracks, as a condition of their licence, include an associated rehoming scheme.*

In regards to the other concerns you have about the RSPCA, please feel free to give them your feedback on their website. Their enquiries line which you can also make a complaint on is 0300 123 4555.

*The deadline for signing the petition is tomorrow (22 July) at 4pm GMT so if you would like to help please fill out the form at the Race to Protect Greyhounds website.*


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

I know this might be a tiny bit late, but I figure I would reply anyway.

LoupGarouTFTs, What you point out is a very good point, but lets look at the facts for a few seconds, at least around here, racing greyhounds is a bit more known, for the abuse, and problems when compared to dog shows, and in such a case, there is more publicity to be found, then at a dog show, more publicity to be found, and less people that would be mad, any how... maximum profits!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I was under the impression that Greyhound racing is actually miles improved now in how they treat their dogs. Maybe 25+ years ago there was problems, but I have never heard of cases where modern tracks abuse their dogs. Most U.S. tracks run adoptions right onsite now too, don't they?


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes that might be true for us, in the United States, however due to my Fiancee' living over in the United Kingdom, which RSPCA, is part of this is not the case, at all and I will have her join the site, and share her story with you all, on the trama that her, and the poor dog have been through.

By the way you have my IP address, moderators and can back this up, if need be


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Pai said:


> I was under the impression that Greyhound racing is actually miles improved now in how they treat their dogs. Maybe 25+ years ago there was problems, but I have never heard of cases where modern tracks abuse their dogs. Most U.S. tracks run adoptions right onsite now too, don't they?


 
This isn't in the US, but in Britain, which is a little behind us.


----------

